# recent feet photos



## Jim Thompson (Dec 6, 2005)

These are all photos that my feet have inadvertantly slipped into.  Enjoy!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Dec 6, 2005)

Naked knees and naked feet !! Please, Jim, this is a family forum. Git yer clothes back on boy! (ps....maybe sitting in the stand with your shoes off is why you don't see bucks  )


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 6, 2005)

gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> Naked knees and naked feet !! Please, Jim, this is a family forum. Git yer clothes back on boy! (ps....maybe sitting in the stand with your shoes off is why you don't see bucks  )



Hey I saw bucks the night my boots were off!


----------



## Trizey (Dec 6, 2005)

Ridiculous!!   

 On a side note.... How did you get all those pic's in one thread?


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 6, 2005)

*How did your foot climber fall*

Was it not tied to the seat.I was thinking of buying a Summit Goliath,this isn't a design issue is it?


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 6, 2005)

What was it someone said on another thread about giving any woodys member something for Christmas? 

Jim I would give you feet surgery.


----------



## Limbshaker (Dec 6, 2005)

Jim wants to be sure we see his feet and knees


----------



## horsecreek (Dec 6, 2005)

Trizey said:
			
		

> Ridiculous!!
> 
> On a side note.... How did you get all those pic's in one thread?




he's a mod trizey.....    
and the bucks you saw jim, did you spend them at hardees after the hunt?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 6, 2005)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:
			
		

> Was it not tied to the seat.I was thinking of buying a Summit Goliath,this isn't a design issue is it?




not design other than my own  Great stands.  click here for the whole story

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=40793&highlight=home


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 6, 2005)

Triz, pm Beargitter on how to load the photos, I showed him a long time ago


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 6, 2005)

I think it's treatable Jim.





> Profile of Foot Fetishist
> Published research indicates fetishists have poorly developed social skills, are quite isolated in their lives and have a diminished capacity for establishing intimacy. Rossi (1990) reported the majority of male fetishists were married, living perfectly conventional lives with their spouse, who in turn were fully aware of partner's behaviours and preferences. In most instances the author reported the fetish did not interfere with normal sexual relations. Clearly there seems to be a dichotomy of thought. Perhaps the former description meets the profit of level 3 & 4 Fetishism and Rossi's description Level I & 2. However there remains a derth of informed opinion within the scientific literature and as such no hard and fast conclusions can be made. Not all footlovers (or podophiles) are shoe fetishists, or vice versa and seldom will they be attracted to both. The majority of fetishists are completely unaware of the beginings of their love of the foot. Foot fetishists tend to keep their inclination concealed for fear of social ridicule or other apprehensions. They maintain a close network of fellow fetishists wherein they function comfortably. Clubs and now wbsites have sprung up all of the globe catering for these special interests. Foot fetishists can be found in every sphere of society, and this includes many famous and influencial people including; Casanova, von Goethe, Charles Pierre Baudelaire, George du Maurier, Thomas Hardy, and F Scott Fitzgerald.


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 6, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Hey I saw bucks the night my boots were off!



So Jim's feet smell like doe pee????


----------



## dutchman (Dec 6, 2005)

Now you've done it! The Branchminnow will be posting some of his feet pictures on here next thing you know.


----------



## syates32 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey is your thermocell just sitting there in that pic or is tied somehow?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 7, 2005)

syates32 said:
			
		

> Hey is your thermocell just sitting there in that pic or is tied somehow?



nahhh its just sitting there.  When they are real bad (like that eve) then I lay it on the front bar, otherwise I put it on the back bar beside the tree and bar teeth.  If I have to stand to draw I just lay it in my seat


----------



## Al33 (Dec 7, 2005)

Appears you have a bad habit of looking down on yorself Jim. Have these folks here given you an inferiority complex?  

Trizey, since Jim will not tell you I will not bother to ask him, so when you find out how to put multiple and visible pic's in a single post, will you PLEASE tell me? 

TIA,


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 7, 2005)

1. Go to www.photobucket.com and register. It will send you a confirmation email. Go to your email and click the link and it will log you in. Go to "account options" and make sure the option for "display img" is checked yes.

2. After you login you will have an option in the middle of the screen to upload photos. Click on "Browse" , then find the photo which is on your computer and hopefully already resized.

3. Click on "submit"

4. Scroll down to find the photo you just loaded and click on the "img" address which is below the photo. It will automatically highlight the address, then hit the right mouse button and choose "COPY".

4. When making a post here you would type what you want and then when you are ready for your photo to attach, hit the right mouse button again and hit "PASTE". It will enter the code you copied a minute ago and when you hit reply your image will be there.

Jim


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 7, 2005)

dutchman said:
			
		

> Now you've done it! The Branchminnow will be posting some of his feet pictures on here next thing you know.


Your wish is my command Dutch!


----------



## Trizey (Dec 7, 2005)

Al33 said:
			
		

> Trizey, since Jim will not tell you I will not bother to ask him, so when you find out how to put multiple and visible pic's in a single post, will you PLEASE tell me?



Al-  I figured it out, hope this helps!   

1. Go to www.photobucket.com and register. It will send you a confirmation email. Go to your email and click the link and it will log you in. Go to "account options" and make sure the option for "display img" is checked yes.

2. After you login you will have an option in the middle of the screen to upload photos. Click on "Browse" , then find the photo which is on your computer and hopefully already resized.

3. Click on "submit"

4. Scroll down to find the photo you just loaded and click on the "img" address which is below the photo. It will automatically highlight the address, then hit the right mouse button and choose "COPY".

4. When making a post here you would type what you want and then when you are ready for your photo to attach, hit the right mouse button again and hit "PASTE". It will enter the code you copied a minute ago and when you hit reply your image will be there.


----------



## HT2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*J T.......*

And, I thought I had ugly feet!!!!!!!!  

Please don't ever come to a Hooter's function in a pair of sandles/flip flops.........They might not let us in if you do.....


----------



## Walkie Takie (Dec 7, 2005)

*What ?????*

FEET              you guys are sick


----------



## Al33 (Dec 7, 2005)

Crazy, while hunting this afternoon I was thinking about this multiple exposure thing and it hit me like a ton of bricks.   I have a photobucket account and have done this on another site.


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Dec 12, 2005)

Something stinks!!!


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Aug 25, 2006)

and this is what some would refer to as the money shot.  we have struck gold.  ladies and gentleman i give to you a plethore of feet pictures for your enjoyment.


----------



## Limbshaker (Aug 25, 2006)

Now who's gone and dug up these bones.......I mean boney feet???


----------



## davidhelmly (Aug 25, 2006)

****


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Aug 25, 2006)

When did your feet get frostbite? Good Lord those thangs look like they should be attached to Chewbacca.


----------



## Duck (Aug 28, 2006)

*Foot Fetish*

 
You guys have any pics of your wifes feet or girl friends feet?


----------

